# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от Елены Мартыновой -елен-ки >  Полный сценарий для встречи 2016 года: "Новый год по Дарвину"

## elen-ka20

*НОВЫЙ ГОД ПО ДАРВИНУ....."* 

*Уважаемые коллеги! Предлагаю вам НОВЫЙ !!!! ПОЛНЫЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ  для встречи 2016 год. Прописан по ключ  от самого начало до финала (3 застолья + 3 танц. перерыва.На 5-6- часов . Всего 13 блоков ).Если необходимо сцен.план вышлю ЛС.

Вы получаете ВЕС МАТЕРИАЛА -1.1.ГБ :

-текстовой документ  55  страницы прописанный во всех деталях и подробностях 
-муз .оформление ко всему сценарию 
-фото,видеопримеры для пояснения игр ,конкурсов
-видеоматериал к мультемедийным  блокам
-для блоков с  проектором  дана замена блоки без проектора    

Начну с того,что  дам ссылку на отзывы по сценарию прошлого 2015  года "КОЗырно жить  не запретишь", так как манера письма  ,стиль ,формат идентичны . Только другая тема и новое конкурсно- игровое наполнение. http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138871

Текстовая часть - с легким  Stand Up  ,что позволит вам с первой минуты без особого труда  завоевать расположение всех гостей и заставить улыбаться и смеяться даже самых не улыбчивых.
Он наполнен как игровым материалом для года обезьяны,так и универсальными блоками. Интерактивы,застольные и танцевальные конкурсы и игры,мульимедийные блоки ,телемост ,анимашки ,корпоративная кричалка- реп   и т.д. и т.п. Некоторые моменты прописаны в двух вариантах:  на пример  блок "Выборы ДМ и Снегурочки" (для мультимедии и без неё) .
Реквизит конечно же кое какой понадобиться,но речь не идёт о театральных костюмах.Аксессуары и кое что по мелочи* 

*зы. И ещё ..хоть сценарий и НОВЫЙ,но частично он уже был опробован мною   на вчерашнем моём  семинаре*


.

*************************************************************************************************
*СТОИМОСТЬ СЦЕНАРИЯ  - 3500 руб + БОНУС ..



Всем,кто приобретал  НГ сценарии  прошлых лет  + 2 ЛЮБЫХ   блока  НА ВАШ ВЫБОР  в подарок .*

************************************************************************************************ 

*ВАРИАНТЫ ОПЛАТЫ: 

НА ЯНДЕКС КОШЕЛЁК*
- Со своего ЯНДЕКС кошелька
- С карты СБЕРБАНКА в два клика через онлайн 24 .Вот подробная инструкция как это можно сделать https://money.yandex.ru/doc.xml?id=524280
- в любом отделении ЕВРОСЕТИ ИЛИ СВЯЗНОЙ. положить деньги на мой Яндекс кошелёк
*МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ ПЕРЕВОД* Колибри,Золотая Корона,Вестерн,Юнистрим по реквизитам .(подробности ЛС)
*ТОЛЬКО ДЛЯ УКРАИНЫ: КАРТА ПРИВАТ БАНКА* 5168 7423 2040 8424 Мартынов Ю. В.

[img]http://*********net/7350340.jpg[/img]

----------


## Менгечаур

Леночка беру!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Mazaykina

> НОВЫЙ ГОД ПО ДАРВИНУ....."


Сижу, читаю сценарий и ржу! Ленусь, такой тонкий юмор, такие фишки, такая игра слов- ЗАКАЧАЕШЬСЯ! А блоки вообще - супер! Вроде как и старые идеи- гороскоп, например, или идея с сэлфи, вообще бомба! Поданы настолько оригинально, что хочется самой провести праздник. Так это я только текст прочла! Не смотрела еще видео! Здорво, что используешь проектор, видео фрагменты - очень освежает праздник. 
МОЛОДЕЦ!!

----------


## БуКатерина

Елена, добрый вечер. Посчитайте меня, пожалуйста, в числе первых покупателей этого новогоднего сценария. Я не смогу обойтись без него. Весь прошлый новый год отработала на "ура!" со сценарием "КОЗырно жить не запретишь". Завтра с утра перечислю оплату, сегодня больно поздно бежать до банкомата. Пожалуйста.

----------


## БуКатерина

Елена, добрый день. Деньги отправила. Теперь с удовольствием жду ссылочку.

----------


## tatrusi

Леночка и я беру!

----------


## Елена Соколова

Елена, добрый вечер! Я на сайте редко, но сценарий заинтересовал и очень хочется его купить

----------


## elen-ka20

Мариночка,большое спасбо за такую оценку сценария. С каждым годом делать гороскоп всё сложнее. Спасибо обезьяне -" помогла" в этом году. Ну и селфи - без него ни куда , если идёшь  в ногу со времнем

Катенька, всё получила. Большое спасибо за доверие и посточнство. Деньги получила.

Приеду 8 и отправлю или 8 ,  или 9 ( если задержат вдруг вылет)


Буду в строю с 9 всем отвечу и всё отправлю. Спасибо за интнрес к сценарию !!!!!!

----------


## tatiashka

Здравствуйте, Еленочка! Я тоже хочу приобрести у Вас "Новый год по Дарвину"! Прошлогодние новогодники прошли на ура - благодаря "Козырно жить не запретишь!", который я приобретала. Значит, правильно ли я поняла, сценарий будет стоить 3200 и 2 блока можно выбрать в подарок?

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день. Рада , что понравился и не полвёл прошлогодний. Спасибо что с ним работали
Да... всё именно так. Для тех, кто приоретал в прошлом году 2 блока получается в подарок

----------


## deva1977

Елена добрый день. Хочу приобрести ваш сценарий, но у меня есть пара вопросов. Провожу нг в кафе количество гостей от 120 человек. Помощников нет, кроме дж, и переодеваться особо не люблю. Скажите под такие условия сценарий подходит?

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день) На количество  гостей как и любой он не отражается.

Касаемо реквизита,вот написала в описание 



> Реквизит конечно же кое какой понадобиться,но речь не идёт о театральных костюмах.Аксессуары и кое что по мелочи


Помощников и у меня нет,поэтому пишу исключительно для автономной работы ведущего.ДЖ конечно же необходим, потому как без озвучки не получится.Есть в нём некоторые моменты в проектором,хотя даю и замену на моменты БЕЗ проектора .

----------


## olehka

Елена, БлагоДарю за сценарий, мне ОЧЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕНЬ понравился!!!!!!!! :Ok: .К сожалению, работаю без проектора, буду пробовать с телевизором, так как очень хочу провести телемост и выборы дм  и снегурочки,очень весёлый и позитивный сценарий, много материала и вариантов на выбор!!!!!!!!!Сразу почувствовала новогоднее настроение!!! и хочу отметить, что игры можно использовать не только на нг, к слову заметить :),моменты с прошлогоднего новогоднего сценария, немного переделав использую успешно на свадьбах :)) и за это отдельное СПАСИБИЩЕ!!!Творческих успехов Вам!!! С нетерпением жду Новогодних праздников!!!всегда немного волнуюсь, будут повторные компании, с таким сценарием...море по колено и горы по плечу :))шикарный праздник и отличное настроение ГАРАНТИРОВАНО!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

Спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! за отзыв. Я рада что вам понравился сценарий. Да...проектор всегда будет бомбой!Это уже проверено.От одного только просмотра условий игры уже всем весело.И оттого результат всегда будет ВАУ!!! Так что если получится- будет здорово.Нет..придётся взять прописанный вариант игровой без мультимедии. 
Ну  а Телемост-тут ни чем не заменишь.Только проектор. И такие форматы всегда заходят на ура!
В любом случаи вам отличный НГ праздников и много-много-много заказов.

----------


## КалинаМАЛИНА

и я хооооооооооочу!!! по прошлогоднему сценарию не сомневаюсь что всё  супер!!! Я уже опоздала под акцию взять?  :Blush2:

----------


## elen-ka20

спасибо за доверие!!!! 
Сегодня последний день акции и если вы оплатите в течении дня,то поучаете сценарий+  блок в подарок+ блок в подарок,как покупателю сценария в прошлом году)

----------


## КалинаМАЛИНА

Леночка,оплатила на яндекс с карты в 17.28.Очень жду!!!спасибо

----------


## elen-ka20

спасибо большое!!!! Всё получила.Всё отправила.Изучайте и если то - пишите.Я на месте теперь.
Отличных праздников
С уважением

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

Ну, вот и я не смогла пройти мимо.  :Derisive:  Увидев одно только название новогодней программы, сразу почувствовала, что это моё! :Blush2: 
Зная, что Леночка - мастер по тематическим праздникам, подозревала, что в этом сценарии без обезьянок никак не обойтись :Grin:  Что ж если год именно под таким знаком будем встречать?! :Grin: 
Но для меня был важен один момент: как найти ту грань, чтобы не переступить черту между смешным и обидным или, не дай Бог, оскорбительным. Так вот Елене удалось быть на волне позитива, шутить, играть словами, но при том оставаться дружелюбной и интеллигентной ведущей. 
Вчера целый вечер наслаждалась прочтением новогоднего сценария... Всех эмоций не передать. Но о некоторых моментах всё-таки расскажу. Гороскоп-гадание - это, на мой взгляд, суперфишка! Весело, изысканно, необычно! Я эту фишку утащила и для других мероприятий (а почему бы не использовать этот момент и для молодожёнов в качестве гадания?!)
Выборы Деда Мороза - это вообще отпад! Я так насмеялась! Во деды отчебучивали...  :Grin: Не то что в наше время на утренниках... Моложе стали дедушки... Силёнок больше! :Grin: 
В этом сценарии столько игровых моментов!  :Ok: И главное, что их можно использовать не только на этот новогодний вечер! А многие блоки просто универсальны! Их можно использовать на любом празднике! За это автору отдельный респект! :Laie 54:

----------


## elen-ka20

Танечка,ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!! за такой подробный отзыв  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Tender: !!! Рада,что не подвела и материал пришёлся по вкусу.Пусть все праздники пройдут на УРА! И пусть их будет мнооооооооооооогооооооооооооооооооо круглый год!!!

----------


## tatrusi

Добрый вечер, Леночка завтра с утра положу на яндекс денежку...ответь как получишь....а тоя всегда очень переживаю...что не дошли

----------


## Арт-Шоу

> НОВЫЙ ГОД ПО ДАРВИНУ....."


Деньги отправил в 23.30, по Самарскому времени.Жду, не могу уснуть

----------


## Светлана СахИвент

Елена, здравствуйте! Меня заинтересовал ваш сценарий, я отправила вам письмо на эл.почту :)

----------


## elen-ka20

*tatrusi*,Танюша ,нет проблем) Сценарий тебя ждёт(вместе с бонусами) 
*Арт-Шоу*, Деньги получила! БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!! Надеюсь удалось всё же заснуть,потому как отправила только сейчас.Изучайте и если будут вопросы- пишите.Отличных вам праздников)

----------


## Наталюшка

Лена, большое спасибо за тот ИЗЮМительный материал, который мне пришел!!!! Это не просто Новый год - это много интересных моментов, которые потом можно использовать и на свадьбах, и на юбилеях, и на корпоративах... В сценарии очень много обезьянок разных мастей, но ничего оскорбительного, обидного - филигранно обыграна тема... все достойно и интеллигентно! Причем по времени все рассчитано - и застольные моменты, и танцевально-игровые. Программа очень насыщена, думаю, что из-за разного подхода к конкурсам, разных игровых форм блоков, пройдет просто на "ура!"

----------


## tatrusi

Леночка , положила на кошелёк!!! с утра по -нашему!!! Пришли денежки? 3500

----------


## elmira67

Елена, отправила деньги, чек и жду с нетерпением.......

----------


## elen-ka20

Большее спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!за доверие !!!!! Всё получила..всё отправила .Знакомьтесь с материалом.Жду с вопросами - если возникнут.
Отличных вам праздников и много заказов )
с уважением)

----------


## elmira67

Большое СПАСИБО,Елена!   Переживала,не знала как деньги перевести :Blink:  Все получилось, перевела через обычный банкомат без комиссии. Скачиваю сценарий.  Спасибо!!!

----------


## БуКатерина

Елена! а-а-а-а-а. Это великолепно!! Начала читать 1.Застолье - сколько искрометного юмора. С первых же слов уже будет растоплен лед и налажен контакт с гостями. Застольная часть пройдет - весело, легко, экстравагантно, и думаю незабываемо.  Спасибо вам. Как всегда, ваш сценарий превзошел мои ожидания. Убегаю читать дальше..

----------


## elmira67

Уважаемая Елена! Спасибо Большое за Ваш труд!!!  Сценарий расписан подробно, все аккуратно разложено по папочкам, фото, видео+подсказки как Это можно применить на свадьбе или юбилее.Я только поверхностно познакомилась со сценарием, но мне все нравится!!! :Ok:     Удачи Вам!!!

----------


## tatiashka

Леночка, наконец-то и я "от и до" как говориться, проштудировала "Новый год по Дарвину" - супер! Это огромная помощь в работе всем нам! Я рада, что теперь могу не бояться Новогоднего Цунами( а по другому и не назовёшь) - я к нему ГОТОВА! И это благодаря Елене! Мне понравился стиль написания (хотя его я оценила и в прошлом году, собственно потому и обратилась вновь ). Понравился гороскоп, понравилось "Интервью со звёздами", Очень понравился интерактивный момент с календарём. Анимашка- супер! Думаю даже я- не танцующая, смогу воплотить её на своих мероприятиях(причём не только на новогодних). Да много чего вкусного! Спасибо ещё раз, Лен, и удачи !!!

----------


## elen-ka20

> Спасибо вам. Как всегда, ваш сценарий превзошел мои ожидания. Убегаю читать дальше..


Катюша,это вам спасибо за постоянство и низкий поклон,что обращаетесь ком мне за материалом.Отлично вам отработать и главное мноооогоооо взять заказов



> Я только поверхностно познакомилась со сценарием, но мне все нравится!!


рада что не подвела и не разочаровала.Знакомьтесь с материалом и если есть вопросы- пишите.



> Спасибо ещё раз, Лен, и удачи !!!


спасибо вам 1000000000 раз ! За отзыв ,за то,что обратились вновь!!! Отлично отраьотаь и круглый год быть с работой!!!!

----------


## БуКатерина

Елена. В ответ вам хочется пожелать того же "много взять заказов, отлично отработать и работы круглый год", и постоянно радовать нас вашими шедеврами.

----------


## elen-ka20

Огромное спасибо!!!! Работа всем нужна и круглый год! Так что дай нам Бог ВСЕГДА!!!

----------


## КалинаМАЛИНА

Добрый день) Вот и я изучила сценарий  от и до.Спасибо огромное за него большое!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Сценарий БОМБА!!!! Я не сомневалась,что будет классно, потому как все прошлогодние НГводники прошли просто на УРА! И визитки разметали как свежевыпеченные пирожки.И много заказов пришло в этом году с корпоративов.Но ЭТОТ сецнарий превзошёл даже мои ожидания.

А теперь по существу : Во первых почти многие  моменты можно использовать круглый год,что для меня важно .Во вторых -нет засилия обезьян,но тема выдержанна от и до.И главное- ВСЁ НОВОЕ  И НЕРЕАЛЬНО ВЕСЕЛО!!!.С первых слов уже не возможно просто читать,так и расплываешься в улыбке и хохочешь так,что прибегает семья и спашивает что со мной?  :Grin: . 
Искромётный,лёгкий юмор в каждом слове. Уверена,что с с первых минут ,ещё до начала всех конкурсов ,гости будут мои !!!!! И  всё благодаря конферансу.Насмеялась вся семья! 

Выборы ДМ  это нечто .....письма угадывали всей семьёй)))))))))))))) а танец Снегурочек- я даже не знаю сколько раз мы его посмотрели.Первый раз смеялись до слёз..Да и на ДМ та же реакция.Коллектив по Дарвину- супер.Лёкий момент как раз для начала.И кричалка реп- прикольная такая форма.Интерсно как будет "отвечать" начальник на всё ЭТО. :Taunt:  За "Новогодний хоровод" с анимашкой -отдельное спасибо.Я не особо танцую,но такую анимашку осилит даже хромой .Просто СУПЕР!! Прощанеи  с годом- суперское. Его точно можно брать и на свадьбу, и на юбилей.Очень интересная идея. :Ok: 
За бонусы- отдельное спасибо!
Дай Бог вам вдохновения на такие классные моменты.Кажется ну всё уже придуманно,но как-то же подучается у вас рождать новое и такую суперское.

----------


## elen-ka20

> Я не сомневалась,что будет классно, потому как все прошлогодние НГводники прошли просто на УРА! много заказов пришло в этом году с корпоративов.Но ЭТОТ сецнарий превзошёл даже мои ожидания.


Спасибо БОЛЬШОЕ!!!! за такой подробный отзыв.И отдельное СПАСИБО!!!! за ваше постоянство...Я рада что не разочаровала вас и всё понравилось..А вот что пришла работа с корпоративо- это ваша заслуга прежде всего.Значит сумели завоевать их по полной.



> а танец Снегурочек- я даже не знаю сколько раз мы его посмотрели.


аналогично! мы пока его делали обрыдались просто) 




> .Я не особо танцую,но такую анимашку осилит даже хромой .Просто СУПЕР!!


ну вот потому она так и сделана .На любой возраст и возможности.Чтобы ВСЕ как один участвовали. 




> Прощанеи с годом- суперское.


я его и проводила на юбилее.Обкатывала так сказать. Отлично зашло при чём в первого раза,что далеко не всегда бывает.

Отлично вам отработать !!! Много корпоративов и не только )
с уважением

----------


## Кнопик

Добрый день, Елена. У меня пара вопросов. У меня на выходных встреча с заказчиком на Новый год. Можете ли вы мне сбросить описание сценария (прочла что в ЛС это возможно) и может хоть какой-то кусочек, чтобы примерно понимать что рассказывать и если одобрят я буду готова у вас его купить.  

и ещё. Я уже брала у вас материал на Новый год и отлично отработала все банкеты. Спасибо ещё раз. А вопрос: могу ли я рассчитывать на бонус или это акция уже прошла?
спасибо за ваш труд.
с нетерпением жду ответ

----------


## elen-ka20

*Кнопик*, добрый день) Спасибо что обратились снова и рада,что в прошлом году сценарий не подвёл.Не сомневайтесь..в этом тоже не разочарует.
Все подробности сбрасываю в личку. Если будут вопросы- пишите.
И конечно же бонусы обязательны!!
продуктивно вам пообщаться с заказчиком и чтоб работы было много !
с уважением

----------


## Кнопик

добрый день. Подумала и решила взять сценарий .Интересно написан понятно даже по потому,что вы мне выслали.Хочу уточнить: я правильно понимаю ,что блок "Выборы Дела Мороза" есть и для тех,кто работает без проектора? Я просто работаю без него и ТВ не всегда есть
Ну и как перечислить хочу уточнить номер Яндекс кошелька.

----------


## elen-ka20

Я очень рада,что понравился стиль,хотя вы с ними уже знакомы



> блок "Выборы Дела Мороза" есть и для тех,кто работает без проектора?


самом собой.Вы получаете по всем моментам с проектором вы получаете * в 2- х ВАРИАНТАХ : ДЛЯ проектора и БЕЗ проектора*,Почему и пишут в отзывах,что материала больше ,чем надо.Потому что даны варианты на выбор ,чтобы каждый подобрал под себя как пазл. 
Хотя конечно же проектор или ТВ -это всегда ВАУ!  и очень упрощает нам работу.

вы просомтрели..все реквизиты всегда в начале: 



> ВАРИАНТЫ ОПЛАТЫ: 
> 
> НА ЯНДЕКС КОШЕЛЁК 410011961657726 
> 
> - Со своего ЯНДЕКС кошелька
> 
> - С карты СБЕРБАНКА в два клика через онлайн 24 .Вот подробная инструкция как это можно сделать https://money.yandex.ru/doc.xml?id=524280
> 
> - в любом отделении ЕВРОСЕТИ ИЛИ СВЯЗНОЙ. положить деньги на мой Яндекс кошелёк
> ...

----------


## Кнопик

продублирую и здесь: деньги отправила в 13.43 на Яндекс .Жду с нетерпением! 
Спасибо.

----------


## Ольга Шереметьева

Сценарий супер!
Такой тонкий юмор и удачные шутки!

----------


## elen-ka20

Оля,БОЛЬШОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО!!!!! Рада ,что понравился сценарий   и мой стиль в целом! 
Отличных вам банкетов круглый год)

----------


## Арт-Шоу

Спасибо за сценарий !!! Весело,интересно и креативно!Спасибо за подарки и скидки!!! Приплюсуйте нас в число Ваших поклонников    :Ok: РЕКОМЕНДУЮ :Ok:

----------


## Liliana220669

Уф, Еленочка...Мне не хватило 2-х выходных дней, чтоб изучить твое новогоднее творение. ПОдарок! +100500
Все в точку, все в МОЕМ стиле - тонко, ненавязчиво и с изюминкой..
Наверное все ведущие побаиваются нвогодников.. Тем более те компании, с кем сотрудничаешь много лет.. Которых сложно чем либо удивить...Теперь я уверена: удивлю, победю, оторвемся...
Спасибо большое за твой труд. Ты развязала мне руки, помогла сэкономить время, и .. следовательно деньги...
Господа, я готова! Я иду на ВЫ! :069: 

Леночка, еще раз огромное спасибо. И пусть тот источник, в котором ты черпаешь свою энергию, вдохновение и талант - ни когда не иссякнет. 
Коллеги, рекомендую. :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Maslinka

Еленочка,добрый день. Только что скинула на кошелёк Яндекс.Деньги. Очень жду!

----------


## elen-ka20

*Арт-Шоу*, рада,что понравилось и с удовольствием приплюсую!!!!!!!!!!!Спасибо БОЛЬШОЕ за ваш отзыв.Много вам работы круглый год





> Теперь я уверена: удивлю, победю, оторвемся...


здорово!! Я рада что смогла помочь своим материалом в подготовке!!!*Лилечка*,только отличных заказов и огромное их множество!!!

*Maslinka*, всё получила,всё сбросила.Жду с вопросами,если они появятся. Отличных в  праздников круглый год

----------


## Maslinka

Еленочка! Сценарий сказать понравился- ничего не сказать! Столько всего интересного и нового!!! Читала весь вечер взахлеб. Теперь бы все правильно воплотить в жизнь. Написано с таким юмором и позитивом, что любую компанию поднимешь! СПАСИБО огромное за Ваш талант!!!! Новый год пройдет на УРА!

----------


## elen-ka20

Рада,что всё понравилось!!! Сценарий и правда получился КЛАССНЫЙ !!! (хоть и  не скромно так  говори о своём )...   и писался как -то так легко.И на одном дыхании.Обычно долго редактирую,перекраиваю.А тут сразу чистовик.Хотя изначально думала ну что можно придумать "приличного" с  обезьяной.
Много вам работы круглый год и лёгких и классный корпоративов.

----------


## аньта

Здравствуйте.А сколько это в гривне?

----------


## elen-ka20

Аня, добрый день) ответила и по стоимости,и по сцен.плану в ЛС. Номер карты приват банка -во втором сообщении

----------


## Кнопик

вот и я пришла с отзывами.Браво!!  :Ok: Присоединяюсь и подписываюсь под каждым словом! Сценарий- класс!!!Написан с таким тонким и лёгким юмором,что расплываешься в улыбке уже с первых его слов.Это невероятно облегчит работу ,потому что расслабит всех с первой минуты.Вот этого мне всегда не хватает .Идеально подобранная музыка,видео- тоже не маловажно.И можно работать с конкурсами из него круглый год.Понравилось  абсолютно ВСЁ на 100000% !! 
Так что выражаю вам огромную благодарность и низкий поклон за труд :Tender: .Спасибо за пояснения как можно подвести конкурсы в классике,очень удобно!Варианты с проектором- умора ,НО...редко работаю с ним.СПАСИБО что побеспокоились и дали варианты без проектора для таких как я. Не надо думать чем заменить.

По больше  вам идей,чтоб и дальше могли нас радовать такими классными новинками как этот сценарий.
За бонусы- отдельное спасибо!

зы. Вчера уже провела селфи -прошло нереально классно.Такое творилось в зале что не передать. Давно хотела такую тему в свою программу добавить.Спасибо за неё отдельно!!! И просто классно вчера прошла массовый конкурс  "Душа компании" .Тоже не хватало мне чего такого ,где участвую все хоть 100 человек.С первого раза и всё получилось на УРА.

----------


## Ola-la

Вы, знаете, девчонки, читаю ваши отзывы о Новогоднем сценарии по-Дарвину, и улыбаюсь - я была на Мастер-Классе у Елены Мартыновой (29 сентября, Харьков), участвовала первая во всём, как та обезьяна, и в первых рядах - в демократических выборах Деда Мороза и Снегурочки, стремясь завоевать пальму первенства! Бегала хвостом у гусеницы, "скромно, кокетничая" танцевала танец Снегурки на кастинге и ... хочу, отдышавшись сказать, что Дарвин - отдыхает со своей теорией, по сравнению с Новогодником - практикумом Еленки! Захватывает с первых минут, вовлекает, улыбает и уносит  ... . Это крышеносный, бомбезный, весёлый и неподражаемый Праздник!!!, как и всё у Отличного Мастера!!!

----------


## аньта

Лена,отправила вам денежку ещё днём.И вот не могу вас найти.В ВК отписалась и тишина.Отправила в личку и вот пишу сюда на всякий случай. Ответьте ..пришли денежки? И очень жду ссылочку на сценарий.

----------


## elen-ka20

*Кнопик*, СПАСИБО большое!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! за отзыв!!! Я рада что понравилось.И здорово что уже даже успели кое что опробовать.Я тоже обкатала многое из него и сделала вывод: работает! 
Отличных вам праздников и работы круглый год!



> участвовала первая во всём, как та обезьяна,


Оля.....Вот умеешь ты с утра поднять настроение))))))) :Taunt: 



> Это крышеносный, бомбезный, весёлый и неподражаемый Праздник!!!, как и всё у Отличного Мастера!!!


*Оля,*спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ!!!! за такую высокую оценку.И правда..Всё зашло отлично и это при том,что новое и с первого раза.Так что думаю наши клиенты буду довольны НГ. Тебе отлично их всех отработать и чтоб набрала не меньше десятка.И круглый год чтоб сыпалась работа .

зы.спасибо что отписалась.Каждый отзыв,каждое слово на вес золота,но твой  отзыв- особенный.Одно дело прочесть, а другое всё это видеть своими глазами,видеть какой будет результат и послекусие.Да ещё и лично участвовать))СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*аньта*, работала.Всё уже отправила как и просили на почту.Жду с вопросами ,если появятся.
Всех вам благ и спасибо за постоянство.

----------


## Анна Мылько

Добрый день.Заинтересовал ваш сценарий. Скажите пожалуйста я правильно понимаю ,что блоки с проектором даны в варианта и для тех,кто без проектора? 
И как я понимаю по отзывам он уже написан и продаётся.Ждать не надо?  Просто у меня в начале недели встреча с заказчиками и хотелось бы уже что-то им предложить ,чтобы не потерять 
Ещё вопрос- как я могу его получить,имею ввиду  как происходит оплата и главное получение сценария? 
И ещё 



> СТОИМОСТЬ СЦЕНАРИЯ - 3500 руб + БОНУС ..


это акция и это постоянно? И блок выбираете вы или я могу высказать свои пожелания.
Извините за много вопросов,но я ни когда так не покупала ни чего,потому и уточняю.

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день,Аня.Много вопросов - это хорошо.И вам всё понятно и мне спокойно,что всё обсудили.



> я правильно понимаю ,что блоки с проектором даны в варианта и для тех,кто без проектора?


правильно понимаете.Потому и получается больше 40 страниц и конкурсное- игровое наполнение с запасом.Более того,я к универсальным блокам даю пояснения как их подать на других праздниках,чтобы не пылился сценарий на полке целый год.Так что обновите не только НГ ,но и всю программу.



> он уже написан и продаётся


Конечно.Я по другому не делаю.Он  не только написан,но уже и был опробован мною на семинаре ведущих.И судя по отзывам всё ,что было показано ,прошло более чем успешно.Так что успеете до встречи с ним ознакомится точно.



> как я могу его получить,имею ввиду как происходит оплата и главное получение сценария?


всё просто .Варианты оплаты во втором сообщение.Вы оплачиваете .Сообщаете ,можно прямо в теме.И я тут же отправляю вам ссылку на скачивание



> это акция и это постоянно? И блок выбираете вы или я могу высказать свои пожелания.


 Так будет до 31 декабря точно. И вы конечно же можете написать свои пожелания в выборе блока. 

будут ещё вопросы- пишите.Отвечу с удовольствием.

----------


## Анна Мылько

большое спасибо за такой подробный ответ.Завтра попробую отправить деньги и надеюсь и получить сразу сценарий ,чтобы бы до встречи изучить хоть не много.Если не получится через Сбербанк,дайте  реквизиты для оплаты перевода на всякий случай.

----------


## elen-ka20

Не за что) Мне не сложно ответить.Реквизиты высылаю.Отправите-пишите.Я постараюсь завтра чаще заглядывать на форум и если что сразу и  отправлю.

----------


## Анна Мылько

Лена,добрый вечер.Всё оплатила сегодня в 15.18 .Жду сценарий на почту.Спасибо.

----------


## elen-ka20

Анечка,всё вам отправила на почту как и просили. Бонусы прилагаются.Знакомьтесь с материалом и если будут вопросы,коменты и т. д. и т. п. -я на связи.
По больше вам заказов и чтоб всё всегда было СУПЕР!!!

----------


## spartak.mihayyl

Сценарий видимо правда хорошо, только не будет ли он  на всех корпоративах, будем надеяться,что нет))) Посмотрела пример ваших работ,действительно очень интересные   работы.

----------


## усинка

*elen-ka20*,

здравствуйте Ленуся извените но пока неумею пользоваться форумом только начинаю входить в курс дела как говорится скажите а в Днепропетровске у вас проходят семинары? или мастер класы может можно с вами созвониться кака то если можно?

----------


## elen-ka20

> Сценарий видимо правда хорошо


спасибо за вашу оценку.
На счёт "на  всех корпоративах "  -мне кажется каждый всё равно привносит что-то своё.Да и мир огромный и те,кто приобретёт  сценарий  -это всё равно капля в этом житейском море.Взять хотя бы Москву: ведущих огромное множество и даже если у десятка будет сценарий вероятность "пересечься" невероятно мала.Я уже не говорю о том,что всё это будет проводится впервые,а значит ДО корпоартива этого ни кто не увидит.А в момент проведения у каждого свой клиент.И главное чтобы было весело-это клиент а помнит. А детали- это уже  мелочи.

*усинка*, Добрый день) Нет..в Днепропетровске не проводила. Только в Харькове.Вот добавляйтесь в друзья ,чтоб у курсе следующего семинара и может получится приехать. Буду рада. http://vk.com/id92275105
А ближайшее время (с 2-5 ноября) я буду выступать в Николаеве со своим МК. Может пожелаете приехать в Николаев.Там будет круто!!! Детали тут http://vk.com/club56882099

----------


## Ирина06121979

Добрый день, Елена! Получила Ваш сценарий, который даже при моем сначала беглом просмотре вызвал массу положительных эмоций! При детальном изучении понравился еще больше - особо хочется отметить подробное описание всех нюансов, качественный подбор музыкальных файлов, варианты работы с проектором (с проектором не работаю, к сожалению, но очень надеюсь вместо него использовать плазму, благо что они сейчас имеются практически в каждом кафе. Уверена, что Ваши слайдшоу для проектора/плазмы, при использовании их в работе на банкете, будут просто неимоверно яркими!) Многие моменты планирую использовать уже на ближайшем юбилее - телемост, селфи-батл, душа компании, гороскоп/гадание и т.д. Спасибо огромное за Ваш колоссальный труд!

----------


## elen-ka20

Ирочка,спасибо за отзыв! Очень рада,что не подвела и мои идеи и их "оформление" пришлись по вкусу. 
ТВ тоже подойдёт,так что если есть возможность - надо делать вариант с проектором.Это всегда ВАУ!
Пусть все праздники пройдут идеально как по маслу и много отличных заказов круглый год!

----------


## Анна Мылько

Вот и я пришла  сказать большое спасибо!!!  Сценарий очень понравился. ОТЛИЧНЫЙ!!!!!!
Когда брала опасения были,а так ли всё ВАУ на самом деле как пишут ? Никогда не сталкивалась с покупкой.Обычно пытаюсь что-о слепить сама,но тут как снег на голову на неделе 2 встречи ,  оба клиента - повторки и  просят детали. Но с первых слов они тут же улетучились:классный стиль ( всегда думала что стендап -это что -то на манер Камеди.Сальные шуточки и обидные подколки.И вообще это не для женщин. Но теперь знаю что он может быть классным и отрывным  ,но при этом культурным и весёлым,как в этом сценарии).Уверена благодаря такому тексту  гости будут мои уже после 1 стола
Даже привычные конкурсы написаны нестандартно.Выборы ДМ:смотрели 2 тур и смеялись всей семьёй.  :Taunt:  А Снегурочки- пересмотрели несколько раз.Хохма. Селфи - супер.Современно,а главное обыграна с таким юмором.Блеск!!Гороскоп-  интересная идея .ТВмост- просмотрела и захотелось провести.Но проектора ,увы,  нет,буду спрашивать про ТВ.Если будет- обязательно сделаю.Анимашка- и по теме,и провести даже для меня не танцующей  не сложно.И т.д. и т.п. .Нет ни одного момента,который не понравился.
Рассказала всё первому  заказчику и он ..оставил мне предоплату
Низкий вам поклон за вашу светлую голову и чувство юмора.Вы -МАСТЕР! 

P.S.забыла сказать .начала изучать музыку к  сценарию и  трека 14 в театре -экспромте не нашла.Фраза секретарши.Остальное из того,что изучила , вроде бы на месте,хотя я ещё не всё просмотрела углублённо.Если будут вопросы- буду писать.

----------


## figaristka

Здравствуйте, Елена! Очень хочу Ваш сценарий!!! Денежку перевела (отправитель Андреев Дмитрий). Жду с нетерпением!

----------


## elen-ka20

*Анна Мылько*, Аня,я рада что понравилось и благодарю за такой подробный отзыв.Рада что понравилось и что взяли уже заказ под него.Здорово! Это вам нзкий поклон,что возьмёте его в работу.Что может быть лучше .Отлично вам отработать.
Трек кинула на почту.Забыла вложить. Бдут ещё вопросы- пишите ЛС .Всё обсудим.
*figaristka*, всё отправила на почту.Спасибо за доверие! Отличных вам НГ банкетов .Жду с вопросами и коментами если таковые возникнут.С уважением)

----------


## gha

Елена, здравствуйте! Скажите, подойдёт ли ваш сценарий для школьников-старшеклассников?

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день,Леночка) Ну по сути вполне.Нет ни каких моментов детям 16+ . На малышню вряд ли,Игры другие малым нужны .А на молодых людей лет 16 - 17 (это по сути возраст  наших невест ) думаю да. Но он полномерный,на полный банкетный день  ,то есть  минимум на 6 часов.

----------


## Мило4ка

Леночка,расскажите новичку как у вас покупка проходит. Готова купить с оплатой на Яндекс деньги

----------


## elen-ka20

Все детали обсудили и решили  :Grin: 
А по поводу оплаты отвечу в теме,так как этот вопрос задают достаточно часто : вы перечисляете оплату на Яндекс кошелёк либо с карты Сберабанка  через Сбербанк онлайн 24,либо пополняете мой  Яндекс кошелёк  в любом отделении Евросети или Связной (детали во втором сообщении этой темы) .И как отправите- пишите мне.Я как получают письмо тут же отправляю материал с бонусами.

----------


## Sergey74

Елена здравствуйте, огромная благодарность вам, очень интересный, позитивный и увлекательный сценарий. Вашим сценарием "Козырно жить не запретишь" я пользовался целый год. Ваш стиль мне пришёлся по душе.  :Smile3:

----------


## Душевный покой

Первый раз в своей жизни решилась купить сценарий, так сказать попробовать новенькое!!!!! АФИГЕННО!!!!!! прошу прощение за свой слЭнг))))) Покупала и начала изучать на своей основной работе в офисе, так как не было сил терпеть и сдерживать любопытство!!!! Слушайте, ну я ели сдерживала свой "ржач", от картинок, от сценарных фишек....ПРИ этом от начало и до конца сценарий ещё не изучила, материала оооочень много!!!!!!! ЕЛЕНА!!!!! Огромнейшее ВАМ спасибо, за качество, за музыкальное оформление ( для меня это очень важно) , за ПОДРОБНЕЙШЕЕ описание, за бонусы и подарочки))))))) Очень приятно, что вы переживаете, что всегда идёте на контакт если вдруг какой то вопрос появляется!!!!! Если кто-то думает, что это стрЁмно, покупать чужие сценарии, отвечу НЕТ, т.к. одна голова хорошо, а когда есть ещё весёлые идеи, новые шутки и умопомрачительные игровые блоки - это 100% успех! Многие могут придумать что -то своё, где то у кого-то посмотреть, переделать и т.д., НО иногда просто бывает ступор или вопрос как и с чего начать..... Елена, ВАМ огромное спасибо за талант!!!!!!!! Спасибо, что в нашем городке теперь будет УЛлЁТНЫЙ НОВЫЙ ГОД )))))) :Ok:  :Yahoo:  :Ok:  "НОВЫЙ ГОД ПО ДАРВИНУ" будет незабываемым!!!!!! ЕЛЕНА -  :Tender: аплодирую ВАМ!!!!!

p.s. прошу прощение за большой текст!

----------


## elen-ka20

*Sergey74*, Большое спасибо ! Я очень рада,что не подвела и в этом году.Отличных праздников.

*Душевный покой*, Больше спасибо!!!!  за ваш отзывы  что нашли время и вдохновение написать "большое текст" Класс!!! И для  меня очень важно, что вы оценили мои идеи,моё оформление сценария .Рада что  мой стиль вам близок)Это главное)
Здорово вам отрабоаТь НГ  и все праздники, чтобы были всегда только СУПЕР!

----------


## Разгуляй

*elen-ka20*, Ответьте, пожалуйста, деньги из Пскова поступили?

----------


## elen-ka20

БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!! за доверие! Всё получила и уже всё отправила.Будут вопросы- пишите.Отвечу.

----------


## EEWAA

Здравствуйте!) перевела на Яндекс кошелёк, Евгения Владимировна Ч. Жду))))))) спасибо)))

----------


## elen-ka20

добрый день. Всё получила, БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!!! жду с вопросами ,если появятся. 
Отличных НГ

----------


## ОльгаМашина

Елена, огромное спасибо за Ваш труд и поддержку! да, именно поддержку в работе и творчестве. Благодаря Вам у меня стало больше благодарных клиентов и больше интересных идей. Также знакомство с ВАми и наше общение помогают мне самостоятельно развиваться и разрабатывать свои собственные вечера (как научили) :)  Активно работала прошлый Козырный новый год, кое что забрала насовсем на все праздники. В этот раз тоже работаю Новый год по Дарвину. Декабрь обещает быть жарким ))) сценарный план настолько понравился  директору заведения, что они решили продлить банкеты и дать больше рекламы ))) ух. это успех
Шикарную идею про проведению гороскопа-гадания я уже "пристроила" на летний сезон свадеб ))) Учу новый танец ))) А Ваши речевки и стендап для меня золотая палочка выручалочка! 
Спасибо  Вам! Много много заказов круглый год! здоровья и творческих успехов!




> Если кто-то думает, что это стрЁмно, покупать чужие сценарии, отвечу НЕТ, т.к. одна голова хорошо, а когда есть ещё весёлые идеи, новые шутки и умопомрачительные игровые блоки - это 100% успех! Многие могут придумать что -то своё, где то у кого-то посмотреть, переделать и т.д., НО иногда просто бывает ступор или вопрос как и с чего начать.....


Согласна и поддерживаю. У всех есть моменты, когда уже не знаешь, что бы такого срочно придумать, т.к. заказчик хочет, чтобы его удивляли, а у вас предательски ступор. Для этого и есть чудесные профессиональные авторы сценариев! и к ним не просто можно, а нужно обращаться 100%!!! главное, найти своего. Я нашла! для меня это Елена Мартынова. Спасибо! 
ну и как тут уже говорилось, Елена не жадничает никогда. всегда бонусы, картинки, видео в помощь.

----------


## Alexnn

Елена, здравствуйте. Меня зовут Алексей. Я из Нижнего Новгорода. В прошлом году брал у Вас новогодний сценарий. Все прошло на УРА!! Хочу взять сейчас на этот год!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

*ОльгаМашина*, Олечка,ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО,что нашла минутку поделиться своим впечатлениями от сценария.И очень рада что понравился не только тебе,но и ресторану.Дай Бог тебе по больше работы хороший и денежной и чтобы всё проходило всегда на ура!!!



> Шикарную идею про проведению гороскопа-гадания я уже "пристроила" на летний сезон свадеб


аналогично.Уже проводила..проходит классно!

*Alexnn*, Здорово!!! Рада,что всё прошло на ура! Нет проблем.Расчёт такой же как и в прошлом году: реквизиты в этом посте .
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5080970
Оплатили,отписались и я высылаю ссылку.Сразу если есть пожелания по бонусу -пишите.что хотелось бы.Если инет,то высылаю на своё усмотрение.

----------


## TDS

Елена, добрый вечер! Очень хочу приобрести Вашу программу! Подскажите, пожалуйста, а для мужчины ведущего он подойдет? В нем нет никаких гендерных особенностей? Задаю этот вопрос потому, что в основном у Вас программу заказывают милые женщины - ведущие!)))

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый вечер.Однозначно ДА. А почему больше отзывов женщин,да потому что мужчины в принципе не многословны и отзывы пишут крайне редко.Но тем не менее вот отзывы по сценарию этого года (имею ввиду отзывы ведущих - мужчин) 



> Елена здравствуйте, огромная благодарность вам, очень интересный, позитивный и увлекательный сценарий. Вашим сценарием "Козырно жить не запретишь" я пользовался целый год. Ваш стиль мне пришёлся по душе.





> Спасибо за сценарий !!! Весело,интересно и креативно!Спасибо за подарки и скидки!!! Приплюсуйте нас в число Ваших поклонников  РЕКОМЕНДУЮ


а вот отзыв по сценарию прошлого года.А так как они написаны в одном стиле,то думаю и его можно процитировать тоже 



> Елена, здравствуйте. Меня зовут Алексей. Я из Нижнего Новгорода. В прошлом году брал у Вас новогодний сценарий. Все прошло на УРА!! Хочу взять сейчас на этот год!!!



ну и бросаю вам описание + пример текстовки,чтобы было понятно чем он наполнен и в каком стиле выписан.Если будут ещё вопросы- пишите.

----------


## TDS

Елена, доброе утро! Эту программу беру!!!)) На этой неделе оплачу и напишу в теме!))

----------


## Славинская Светлана Алекс

Здравствуйте Елена. Хочу приобрести сценарий Нового года. Я живу в России. Какой способ оплаты самый удобный. Много ли блоков с проектором?.

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день)



> Какой способ оплаты самый удобный.


во втором посте есть все варианты.Вот продублирую здесь,чтобы не искать вам 

_"ВАРИАНТЫ ОПЛАТЫ: 

НА ЯНДЕКС КОШЕЛЁК 410011961657726 

- Со своего ЯНДЕКС кошелька

- С карты СБЕРБАНКА в два клика через онлайн 24 .Вот подробная инструкция как это можно сделать https://money.yandex.ru/doc.xml?id=524280

- в любом отделении ЕВРОСЕТИ ИЛИ СВЯЗНОЙ. положить деньги на мой Яндекс кошелёк


4 .МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ ПЕРЕВОД Колибри,Золотая Корона,Вестерн,Юнистрим по реквизитам .(подробности ЛС)

3. ТОЛЬКО ДЛЯ УКРАИНЫ: КАРТА ПРИВАТ БАНКА 5168 7423 2040 8424 Мартынов Ю.В._ 





> Много ли блоков с проектором?.


На все блоки с проектором есть альтернативные - блоки  для тех,кто работает БЕЗ проектора.

Сцен.план и описание отправила ЛС.
Будут ещё вопросы- спрашивайте. 
с уважением)

----------


## Асхат

Здравствуйте,хотелось бы и мне приобрести сценарий Нового года,так как я еще новичок подскажите,как все это сделать ,спасибо.

----------


## ДЕВУШКА ПРАЗДНИК

Елена,  добрый  вечер)))  Прочитала  отзывы  по  поводу  вашего  сценария на  новый  год  и  захотела  его  приобрести,  возможно  ли  это  и  каким образом,  и  можно  стоимость))))  Просто  я  впервые  покупаю  сценарий  и  не знаю  всех  тонкостей))))

kokunova.nadia@yandex.ru  моя  почта)))

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день))) Спасибо за интерес к материалу.Всем отправила сцен.план+описание. Будут ещё вопросы- пишите.
С уважением)

----------


## аньта

Добрый день) Наконец-то я добралась сказать огромное  СПАСИБОООООООООООООООООО!!!!!! Уже по вашему сценарию взяла 3 заказа. :Yahoo: 
ВСЕ 16 конкурсов ,игр,застолок  в десятку. Не сомневалась что всё супер,но этот сценарий превзошёл мои ожидания :Ok:  .Нет ни одного момента ,который бы не понравился.А как круто  написано застолье!!!!! В  прошлом году  я все банкеты отработала с вашим"Козырным "сценарием. (он и вправду оказался козырным  во всех смыслах слова) и  мне впервые  удалось  с первой минуты расслабить гостей и они уже в конце стола подходили и говорили,что я классно веду!!!Как это было приятно слышать.А ведь я ещё ни чего толком и не провела,а уже все в восторге.И в этом сценарии с первый слов я уже поняла,что зал будет улыбаться,смеяться   с первого слова и с первых минут.  :Yahoo:  
Отдельное спасибо  за пояснения и подводки как конкурсы проводить на  свадьбах  и юбилеях!!! Даже не надо думать как с ними работать после НГ. Всё готово. Бери и работай .Что я и сделала.
Селфи батл провела несколько раз  и я в полном восторге.Классная универсалка .Думаю на НГ сделать его как  блок с   ДМ .Уже и провела "пароднение"(спасибо за подводку этого конкурса для свадьбы.) . Это что-то невероятное. Здорово ,что участвуют все.Теперь это мой самый любимый конкурс. Анимашка такая лёгкая  и на столько по теме НГ ,что уже её объяснение вызывает улыбку.Вот хочу ТВ мост переделать для свадьбы и юбилея.Одним словом ВСЁ и  кричалка,и коллектив по Дарвину и гадание - гороскоп ,и  выборы ДМ (просто бомба.Ржали всей семьёй до слёз просматривая 2 тур  :Taunt:  ),"по кокосу" и Утро  т. д, и т. п. -за каждый момент,за каждое слово СПАСИБО!!!
Низкий вам поклон за ваше творчество,идеи и такое яркое их воплощение. :Tender:  :Ok: Остаюсь поклонницей вашего стиля.Много вам работы и много новых идей.

----------


## Щастье

Леночка, добрый день. еще никогда ничего не заказывала, но отзывы о вашей программе просто невероятно интригуют. Но у меня есть пару вопросов: у меня еще совсем мало заказов, я не так давно работаю в этой сфере..и компании будут разные ( то есть на одном корпоративе несколько организаций) и заказ на 2-3 часа. Подойдет ли мне ваша программа?)

----------


## elen-ka20

*аньта*, ОГРОМНОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБИЩЕ))))))))))))))))))) и за такой отзыв, и за то,что работает с материалом .Да..селфи только  что показывала в Николаеве в рамках МК -прошло на УРА.Насмеялись,на веселились.1.2.5. - САМА ОБОЖАЮ.Уже не представляю свою программу без этого конкурса.А касаемо ТВмоста-собираюсь в ближайшее время сделать под свадьбу(юбилей) .Сделаю - сброшу.

*Щастье*, ,добрый день) все детали и предложения  уже в ЛС.
В общих чертах отвечу и здесь. Сценарий рассчитан на полный день (около 6 часов) и по желанию можно получить не основной варианта  для корпоративной компании , а для предновогодника в ресторане с разрозненной компанией.Или же для НГ ночи.

----------


## kiki$$$

Здравствуйте, Елена)., скажите, у вас есть готовый сценарий НГ  2016 или, что можете предложить по этой теме? Буду признательна за ответ)))

----------


## elen-ka20

Не совсем поняла вопрос. "Новый год по Дарвину" - это и есть готовый НГ сценарий  для встречи 2016 года "под ключ". вся эта тема,отзывы- о нём. 

первый пост-его описание.Вот копирую 




> НОВЫЙ ГОД ПО ДАРВИНУ....." 
> 
> Уважаемые коллеги! Предлагаю вам НОВЫЙ !!!! ПОЛНЫЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ для встречи 2016 год. Прописан по ключ от самого начало до финала (3 застолья + 3 танц. перерыва.На 5-6- часов . Всего 13 блоков ).Если необходимо сцен.план вышлю ЛС.
> 
> Вы получаете ВЕС МАТЕРИАЛА -1.1.ГБ :
> -текстовой документ прописанный во всех деталях и подробностях - 48 страниц 
> -муз .оформление ко всему сценарию 
> -фото,видеопримеры для пояснения игр ,конкурсов
> -видеоматериал к мультемедийным блокам
> ...

----------


## kiki$$$

Лена, знравствуйте, можно мне сценарный план, хотя бы примерно) Подумываю приобрести материал. хочется немного о направлении узнать. Я посещаю различные МК и материала много. В этом году не получается, а новых идей хочется, так как работаю регулярно. И Новогодние корпоративы уже заказаны)

----------


## elen-ka20

всё отправила:сцен.план,текстовку.Будут вопросы- пишите.Поясню.
с уважением)

----------


## Долинушка

Елена, здравствуйте. Пока не знакома с Вашими сценариями, к сожалению. По отзывам понимаю, что классные. Вы говорили про сценарный план НГ в начале темы. Это сколько то стоит получить его и как оплатить? Спасибо.

----------


## elen-ka20

*Долинушка*, добрый день) Для ознакомления с мои стилем и сцен.план выслала вам ЛС подробности и описание.Будут ещё вопросы- пишите.

----------


## falik

> *Долинушка*, добрый день) Для ознакомления с мои стилем и сцен.план выслала вам ЛС подробности и описание.Будут ещё вопросы- пишите.


Здравствуйте Елена! Можно мне то же сцен план. Познакомлюсь. спасибо.

----------


## elen-ka20

*falik*, добрый день) Всё отправила .Если будут ещё вопросы- обращайтесь
с уважением

----------


## gha

Здравствуйте, уважаемые коллеги! Приобрела сценарий "Новый год по Дарвину" и очень довольна. Заранее с Леной договаривалась, что программа мне нужна для старшеклассников (9-11 класс), и она некоторые моменты замечательно адаптировала под этот возраст. Такой классный текст, с юмором и смыслом.Вообще, у Елены все сценарии очень логично выстроены, а игровые моменты подобраны очень тонко и со вкусом. Очень классный момент выбора Д.М. и Снегурочки, интересный гороскоп, смешные материалы для проектора, необычное караоке.21 ноября буду работать юбилей, и часть материала из этого сценария собираюсь взять, потому что все основные фишки  можно использовать на любом празднике.

----------


## elen-ka20

спасибо за отзыв,Лена !!! Рада что всё подходит.



> 21 ноября буду работать юбилей, и часть материала из этого сценария собираюсь взять, потому что все основные фишки можно использовать на любом празднике.


здорово! Пусть всё с перового раза пройдёт  как по нотам .И не только 21 ноября, а круглый год! 
зы. Я,кстати,  тоже его уже растащила на "запчасти"

----------


## Кашпировский

Добрый день! Я здесь новичек и ни с кем еще особо не знакома, но отзывы по вашей работе мне понравились. Хотела бы приобрести Новый год по Дарвину". я из Казахстана, г. Астана. Могу киви перевод, через сбербанк. Мне нужны Ваши полное имя фамилие отчество.

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день! Рад,что заинтересовал мой материал.Спасибо!
С Казахстана как правило пересылают оплату Международным переводом.,так как Киви кошелька у меня нет.Но на всякий случай я вам высылаю все реквизиты,исключая расчёт через  Яндекс кошелёк.Если будут вопросы- пишите.С радостью отвечу.

----------


## Славинская Светлана Алекс

здравствуйте Елена. Завтра 17.11 оплачиваю  Новогоднюю программу.

----------


## elen-ka20

*Славинская Светлана Алекс*, добрый день) спасибо за доверие.В это время выйду "на связь" .

----------


## Славинская Светлана Алекс

завтра утром оплачиваю. посл цифры карты - 9849

----------


## наташа гергалова

> бросаю вам описание + пример текстовки


Лена, а мне можно?) Пожалуйста)

----------


## elen-ka20

*Славинская Светлана Алекс*,  :Ok: 

Наташа,всё отправила ЛС) Будут вопросы- пишите.

----------


## Nusay

Добрый день)) я очень хочу сценарий. Оплачиваю онлайн. Ловите денюшку))

----------


## светанехова

> бросаю вам описание + пример текстовки


Лена присоединяюсь к просьбе!!

----------


## elen-ka20

*Nusay*, Есть поступление .Ваши?жду подтверждения- время отправки и через какую сеть.СПАСИБО!

*светанехова*, отправила .Знакомьтесь,будут вопросы- пишите.

----------


## Nusay

Отправляла на Яндекс. Банк "Россия" с карты перевод

----------


## elen-ka20

Спасибо большое!!! ЗА ДОВЕРИЕ! Всё отправила! 
отличных праздников)

----------


## Фовик

Здравствуйте, Елена! Заинтригована вашим новым сценарием. Я новичок, провожу корпоративы в своем коллективе и по рекомендациям друзей друзьям., все конечно проходит весело, красиво, материал брала что из инета, что из старого запаса конферансье. Но увы не обладаю таким талантом написания, а так хочется именно в этом году что=то совершенно нового для своего любимого коллектива., а он у меня сплошь из заслуженных тренеров биатлона и лыжных гонок,  они готовы зажигать. Вот и обращаюсь к вам. Готова приобрести сценарий, завтра уже с утра оплачу.    monsterra64@mail.ru

----------


## lenamiledy

Леночка. Очень хочется приобрести сценарий "Новый год по Дарвину", но у меня нет яндекс кошелька, как можно еще отправить к вам денежку?

----------


## Nusay

СПАСИБО!!!! КУПИЛА!!! Счастлива!!! Сценарий классный! Читала все на одном дыхании. Спасибо еще раз))) Леночка, это то что нужно для ярких празников!

----------


## elen-ka20

*lenamiledy*, для ознакомления выслала а информацию..
*Фовик*, буду рада быть полезной.Как оплатите- отписывайтесь и я тут же вышлю вам ссылку 

*По поводу оплаты* - можно оплатить с карты Сбербанка через Сбербанк онлайн,Можно в любом отделении Евросеть или Связной .Детали в 1  посте этой темы http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5080774*Nusay*, Спасибо большое ,что отписались! Рада что не разочаровала.Отличных вам праздников круглый год!
*Nusay*, Большое спасибо что отписались о впечатлениях от сценария.Рада,что не разочаровал.Отличных вам праздников круглый год.

----------


## Elisabir

Елена добрый вечер, я новичок, но очень заинтересовал ваш сценарий, хотелось бы узнать смогу ли я провести его без помошников и много ли нужно реквизита? прост ли он в использовании для начинающих?)

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день)
Ну если DJ считать помощником,то без музыки  не обойтись точно.А в остальном  всё на плечах ведущего: без костюмов,артистов и т .д. 

Для начинающих -легко,так как всё прописано на столько подробно,что можно взять и весь банкет прочесть с лита от "добрый вечер" до "до свидания" (хотя я не рекомендую работать по бумажке.Исключительно всё же наизусть.Это даст определённую свободу и уверенность.)

Сцен. план,перечень реквизита,тестовой пример стиля письма- всё выслала ЛС .
Будут ещё вопросы - пишите.
С уважением

----------


## Aannaa

Леночка, здравствуйте. Оплатила сценарий, адрес почты отправила в ЛС.

----------


## Elisabir

Лена спасибо большое за быстрый ответ, появились некоторые вопросы, отправила вам в личку.

----------


## Анжелик

Елена, вам только что отправили деньги за сценарий со Свезного, из города Мегион . Спасибо, жду сценарий!

----------


## elen-ka20

*Elisabir*, Ответила.Если ещё остались вопросы- я на связи.
*Анжелик*, БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!! получила.И уже отправила.Жду с вопросами ,если таковые возникнут.Отличных вам банкетов!!

----------


## Славинская Светлана Алекс

Здравствуйте Елена. я вам деньги в четверг перевела.. когда скинете сценарий.?

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день) БОЛЬШОЕ  спасибо!!!  за доверие!! вот теперь я понимаю чей это перевод и уже сбросила вам ссылки.Будут вопросы- пишите)


УВАЖАЕМЫЕ КОЛЛЕГИ! Если вы отправили перевод - вы должны мне об этом сообщить любым удобным для вас способом.Самый верный -  в этой теме или  ЛС, или описать во время перевода в разделе "Коментарии" - ФИО. и за что сумма (а если на форуме ник-то ник в скобках) 
И даже если вы пишите"отправляю завтра" это ни чего не значит и всё потому что множество раз "завтра" наступала через 2-3- дня.

зы. и наша с вами переписка тому яркое подтверждение 

16.11 




> здравствуйте Елена. Завтра 17.11 оплачиваю Новогоднюю программу.


18.11.




> завтра утром оплачиваю.


*Так что отправили - отписались ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО!!!!  - тут же всё получили*.


Яндекс кошелёк это не карта банка и ни чего кроме "СБЕРБАНК РФ" Я НЕ ВИЖУ. НИ НОМЕРА КАРТЫ НИ ВАШИХ РЕКВИЗИТОВ.

вот чтоб вы понимали что я вижу.

[img]http://*********net/7525785.png[/img]

----------


## Aannaa

Леночка, спасибо большое!!!! Материал шикарный!!!! Именно то , что я хотела бы воплотить в жизнь в этот Новый год!!!! Удачи вам!!! Спасибо за ваш труд!!!! :Ok:

----------


## elen-ka20

*Aannaa*, Спасибо БОЛЬШОЕ!!!! за отзыв.Рада что не разочаровал материал.Пусть все НГ банкеты пройдут легко и супер!!И круглый год пусть будет  море отличной работы)

----------


## Вятушка

Первый раз рискнула купить такой большой материал! Хочу выразить Леночке огромное спасибо за её талант!!! Это просто колоссальный труд, всё так придумать, подобрать музыку, фото,картинки, сделать видеоролики!!!! Я уже несколько дней читаю, изучаю, примеряю и понимаю, что это работа ПРОФЕССИОНАЛА с большой буквы!!!! А танцы Деда Мороза и Снегурочек это нечто, смеялись всей семьёй!( жаль, что работаю без проектора) 
Советую покупать сценарий заранее, чтобы успеть всё изучить и подготовиться, так как материала очень много!!!! Всем удачи!!!! Лена, ещё раз спасибо!!!!! :Smile3:

----------


## Elisabir

Леночка сценарий оплатила  с сбербанковской карты на яндекс деньги, последнии цифры карты откуда ушли деньги 2213

----------


## elen-ka20

*Вятушка*, я рада что не пожалели о покупке и что первый блин не стал комом!...что мой стиль, игровое наполнение и т.д. - всё пришлось по вкусу.Огромное спасибо за ваш отзыв.Каждое слово на вес золота!!! 
Отличных вам праздников круглый год!!!И благополучия во всём! 
*Elisabir*, Получила,большое спасибо !!!!! за доверие.Отправила.Возникнут вопросы- я на месте)
Хороших праздников и вам всех благ!

----------


## ikorzov

добрый вечер.Хотелось бы  познакомится со сценарием?

----------


## купер

Здравствуйте, Елена!! Приобретала уже у вас классическую свадьбу, вот тоже хотелось бы в личку сценарный план Нового года.

----------

elen-ka20 (13.12.2015)

----------


## REZEDA

Елена, здравствуйте)) Тоже отправила Вам ЛС с просьбой выслать описание)) Заранее спасибо!

----------

elen-ka20 (13.12.2015)

----------


## elen-ka20

*ikorzov*, 
*купер*, 
*REZEDA*, Добрый вечер)Выслала ЛС  описание .Будут вопросы- пишите.
Спасибо за интерес к материалу.
с уважением

----------


## Виточка

Елена, здравствуйте! Заинтересовал ваш сценарий Нового года, хотелось бы краткое описание, возможность приобретения по Украине и цена)))

----------

elen-ka20 (13.12.2015)

----------


## REZEDA

Елена, большое спасибо)) Хочу приобрести. Сегодня постараюсь деньги перечислить))

----------

elen-ka20 (13.12.2015)

----------


## elen-ka20

*Виточка*, Добрый день) отправила)
*REZEDA*, я на месте в течении дня. Отправите-пишите и сразу всё вышлю)

----------


## REZEDA

Елена, деньги отправила, подробности в ЛС

----------


## elen-ka20

спасибо БОЛЬШОЕ!!!!! за доверие.Всё получила и всё отправила. Если возникнут вопросы- пишите.Всё обсудим

----------


## ikorzov

Елена ,добрый вечер.Оплатил 2 часа назад через Евросеть на ваш яндекс.Жду сценарий!

----------


## Асхат

*elen-ka20*, 
Здравствуйте ,я отправил Вам платеж в 13:25 за сценарий НГ по Дарвину- полный сценарий.

----------

elen-ka20 (13.12.2015)

----------


## Ksenia Masterpr

И мне и мне )) отправляю денюжку)) 410011961657726 Моя почта masterpr@mail.ru Лобанова

----------


## elen-ka20

*ikorzov*, 
*Асхат*, 
*Ksenia Masterpr*, всё получила.БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!! за доверие! Отправила.Жду с вопросами,если вдруг возникнут
отличных праздников)

----------


## Ksenia Masterpr

Спасибо!! Читать)) читать скорей

----------


## elen-ka20

приятного "чтения" ...если вопросы- пиши...

----------


## ikorzov

всё получил.Спасибо ! Зачётный сценарий: ново,свежо,искромётно и по теме.Ни чего не буду менять.Всё подробно прописано,лёгкий стендап как раз то что сегодня актуально и поднимет градус настроения сразу.Всё выстроено грамотно и логично. Игры и конкурсы - не заезженные ,не затёртые и ни когда не попадались ни на одном ресурсе.Вы на 1000% автор и отличный при этом.Удачи вам!

----------

elen-ka20 (13.12.2015)

----------


## elen-ka20

И вам спасибо !за отзыв.Мужчины отзывы пишут не часто)))) Рада что вам мой стиль близок и что так высоко оценили мои идеи.Пусть всё пройдёт идеально.

----------


## Ksenia Masterpr

Получила, большое спасибо) Себе взяла, кое что! Мне понравилось, такой большой труд, и опять ты на высоте! Просто молодец!!

----------

elen-ka20 (06.12.2015)

----------


## elen-ka20

Ксения,тебе спасибо!!!! за отзыв и особенно за постоянство!!У тебя уже столько моих сценариев.Рада,что нашла интересные моменты для себя.С твоим опытом это здорово!

----------


## КурочкинаН

Ой,хочу!хочу!хочу!!!

----------

elen-ka20 (13.12.2015)

----------


## elen-ka20

всегда пожалуйста. Если есть вопросы- пишите)

----------


## Кирилл Вечер

Спасибо Елена) Стиль написания очень понравился) много чего нового для себя нашёл) осталось подогнать под меня чуть-чуть и проектор "намутить"))) Вот одно только понять не могу, как Вы это караоке додумались примастить в программу)

----------

elen-ka20 (13.12.2015)

----------


## elen-ka20

рада,что материал не подвёл.



> Вот одно только понять не могу, как Вы это караоке додумались примастить в программу)


в том и прелесть ,что мы все разные и иногда одного посещает идея,которая даёт вот такие прикольные решения
А касаемо проектора- можно и ТВ в кафе использовать.Ну а если не получится,можно опустить моменты с проектором.Материала там хватит и без него с головой.
Отлично вам отработать!!!!И много хорошей работы круглый год!

----------


## Масямася

Елена, здравствуйте! Заинтересовал ваш сценарий Нового года, хотелось бы краткое описание, если можно! Заранее спасибо!

----------

elen-ka20 (13.12.2015)

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день) Отправила подробности.Будут ещё вопросы- пишите.

----------


## Svetlana Machekhina

Елена! Очень заинтересовал ваш сценарий! Можно мне посмотреть сценарный план и кусочек текста, что бы понять в каком стиле вы пишете! Заранее благодарю!

----------

elen-ka20 (13.12.2015)

----------


## TDS

Лена, нашел время, чтобы написать отзыв о вашем сценарии НГ - 2016. Сценарий - Супер!!!))  Очень актуальный, веселый и дарящий смех  в практически в каждом абзаце! И вместе с тем очень душевный! Замечательный блок Коллектив по Дарвину! Я думаю, что каждый гость приходящий на корпоратив найдет в этом блоке немало сходств! Утро начальника - просто отпадный, угарный моментальный театр! Селфи баттл - Супер актуальный и Супер веселый конкурс с уморительной развязкой! А Выборы ДМ - просто класс!)) И много много много всего другого очень вкусного и привлекательного!))) Лена, спасибо Вам огромнейшее за такой прекрасный материал для ведущего!)) И отдельная благодарность за помощь в погружении в этот океан позитива!))) Спасибо!)))

----------

elen-ka20 (13.12.2015)

----------


## кизимушка

Добрый вечер Елена!!!!! У меня вопрос: а прошлогодний сценарий строго написан по году Козы  ( просто отзывов по нему много) или его можно будет использовать и на этот год?

----------

elen-ka20 (13.12.2015)

----------


## TAMARCHO

Здравствуйте, Елена! Столько восторженных отзывов о Вашем сценарии, что тоже захотелось  взять его в работу, можно ознакомиться с сценарным планом и узнать про реквизит. С нетерпем жду.С ув.Татьяна.

----------

elen-ka20 (13.12.2015)

----------


## TAMARCHO

Елена, напишите, пожалуйста реквизиты для оплаты в личку!

----------


## elen-ka20

*кизимушка*, 
*Масямася*, 
*Svetlana Machekhina*, спасибо за интерес  к материалу.Всё отправила.Если будут какие-то ещё вопросы- пишите.Отвечу.
*TAMARCHO*, отправила реквизиты + к описанию.

*TDS*, Огромное спасибо за отзыв.Мужчины как правило не многословны,поэтому отзыв от мужчины большая редкость.Рада что всё пришлось по вкусу и во всём разобрались) Теперь остаётся пожелать самого главного : суперски с ним отработать и пусть круглый год он будет работать и на других праздниках безотказно!!!.

----------


## l.myakota

Елена! Сценарий получила, изучила - СУПЕР! Идеи простые, интересные, современные, с юмором......Сценарий универсальный, легко адаптируется под любое событие! Столько конкурсов: веселых, не избитых. не пошлых! И еще. хочу поблагодарить, за умение заряжать своей творческой энергией, хочется пробовать, придумывать, находить!!!!!  Удачи! С наступающим Новым годом!

----------

elen-ka20 (11.12.2015)

----------


## elen-ka20

*l.myakota*, Огромное вам спасибо ))) За каждое написанное слово!!! Рада,что понравилась моя работа и уверена,что и в работе сценарий не подведёт! 
Отличных вам праздников круглый год, Лёгких,ярких и просто классных Новогодников.С наступающим и пусть 2016 будет в разы успешнее,счастливее уходящего 2-15!!

----------


## iraida_kas

Лена, добрый вечер! Очень хочу у тебя приобрести новогодний сценарий "Новый год по Дарвину", завтра отправлю денежки на яндекс кошелёк. В том году проводила новогодние корпоративы по твоему сценарию "Козырно жить не запретишь", прошло на УРРРА....Спасибо тебе за твой ТРУД!!!!!!!
С УВАЖЕНИЕМ, Ирина Касимова.

----------

elen-ka20 (13.12.2015)

----------


## elen-ka20

Доброго дня) Здорово!!!что всё прошло отлично!!! рада безмерно.И спасибо за постоянство.буду рада быть полезной снова.

----------


## IrinaSim

*elen-ka20*, Елена, здравствуйте.Нужен сценарий НГ срочно и в полном объёме!!!Прям горит:-)Не готовилась сама....а тут вдруг и на 10 дней предновогодок.Спасёте?

----------

elen-ka20 (13.12.2015)

----------


## astra1973

Здравствуйте! Можно краткое описание? Спасибо!

----------

elen-ka20 (13.12.2015)

----------


## elen-ka20

> Спасёте?


Уже "спасла"!!! СПАСИБО ЗА ДОВЕРИЕ! Отлично вам отработать!!! НА УРА!!! 

*astra1973*, доброго дня ) Ответ смотрите в личке. Будут вопросы- милости прошу

----------


## elen-ka20

УРА!!!!!  :Yahoo:  А вот и ПЕРВЫЙ ОТЗЫВ о сценарии в работе. Прислан мне на почту,так как ведущая не с ин-ку.Но самое главное что прислали. СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ !!!

[img]http://*********net/7493629.png[/img]

----------


## Наталья174

*elen-ka20*, Елена, только что отправила вам деньги в Яндекс кошелек, встречайте!!! Жду с нетерпением сценарий))) Заранее благодарю!!!

----------

elen-ka20 (14.12.2015)

----------


## elen-ka20

спасибо большое,Наталья !!! Получила и всё отправила.Жду с вопросами,если они  возникнут.
Отличено вам отработать,а потом отпраздновать.С наступающим)
С уважением)

----------


## Саша и Наташа

Всем привет! Видели презентацию на мастер классе - это бомба! Спасибо за актуальность и своевременность!

----------


## DomiKKKKKK

Сценарий супер. Номера для проектора шикарны. В предвкушении новогодних праздников. Спасибо. Спасибо.

----------


## elen-ka20

> Видели презентацию на мастер классе - это бомба! Спасибо за актуальность и своевременность!


спасибо вам,Саша и Наташа,что были на МК и за отзыв!!! И правда здорово,что первый блин тогда не стал комом. 
Отличных вам праздников круглый год и надеюсь ещё увидимся !



> Сценарий супер.


спасибо БОЛЬШОЕ за отзыв.Рада,что понравился сценарий
Желаю чтоб отработали с нм на УРА!!!

----------


## Кнопик

Добрый день.Провела в воскресенье свой первый в этом году Новогодний вечер..Не могу не отписаться!От от такого успеха хочется кричать  :Yahoo:  :Ok: !
 Большое спасибо!! ...нет огромное!!!!!! Всё прошло СУПЕР!!! Впервые я работала полностью с новым материалом и жутко переживала,хотя понимала уже как прочла , что сценарий  отличный .С первого сказанного мною  слова -улыбки,смех,настроение.. А к концу первого застолье все были мои и просто захвалили меня.И как итог - в  финале размели визитки и уже забронировали на следующий год.И даже админ  ресторана подошла и сказала,что такой интересной программы  у них за 8 лет работы ещё не было.
От всей души вам спасибо :Tender:  и с наступающим! Пусть не иссякнет ваше вдохновение,чтобы  и дальше радовать такими сценариями !

----------


## elen-ka20

ОГРОМНОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!за отзыв!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Каждый отзыв- бесценный,А отзыв по отработанному НГ сценарию ,когда ещё единицы только начали работать корпоративы-бесценный вдвойне.Не передать как я рада, что и в работает сценарий не подвёл ,а ТАК по радовал .Хотя я уверена ,что прокола быть не может : специально постаралась его обкатать на МК и только потом выставить в этой теме ,так как  с первого раза ни когда новинка не "зайдёт" ВАУ , её надо хотя бы разок  попробовать "на вкус".
Пусть все корпоративы пройдут также как и первый на ура!!!! С наступающим и пусть 2016 будет в разы успешнее и счастливее ,чем 2015!

----------


## Маркович А

Добрый вечер.Очень хочу ваш сценарий. Судя по отзывам он классный. Можно мне сцен план и если  можно  срочно!!! Спасибо.Очень жду.И готова сразу оплатить!

----------


## elen-ka20

добрый день) Всё отправила.Если возникнут вопросы- пишите)
С уважением

----------


## Маркович А

Спасибо.По описание ещё больше захотелось его получить.Та что только что оплатила на Яндекс. Просьба ,так как на форуме не бываю, выслать мне на почту .ОЧЕНЬ ЖДУ! marovich79@mail.ru
с уважением

----------


## elen-ka20

Всё получила! БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!! Всё отправила. Знакомьтесь с материалом и если вопросы будут - пишите.Хоть на форум ,хоть на почту.Буду рада помочь с ними разобраться)

----------


## elen-ka20

*АКЦИЯ!!!!!!  АКЦИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!АКЦИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! НЕ ПРОПУСТИТЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 

С 20 - 23 ДЕКАБРЯ СТОИМОСТЬ  СЦЕНАРИЯ "Новый год по Дарвину" в 3 !!!версиях  (корпоратив+ для ресторана+ НГ ночи) 3500 !!!!!

----------


## Viktorina007

Ну наконец-то, и я добралась до того момента, когда могу написать отзыв, хотя сценарий в моей копилке с начала ноября!!! Начну с того, что у меня даже не было сомнения на счет того, где брать сценарий к новому 2016. И как только вышел сценарий Елены на продажу, я ещё не успев купить его, уже сделала афишу для кафе, в котором буду работать. Потому что была уверена, что мой Новый год будет по-Дарвину, как у Лены!!! Ведь в прошлому году я козыряла так, что мой первый блин был совсем не комом! [img]http://*********su/6820059m.jpg[/img]
Получила сценарий, вкратце пробежала глазками...и поняла...Дааа...это всё что мне нужно! Поэтому с ноября сидела спокойная, что мой сценарий почти полностью готов) И вот теперь, когда самое время готовиться к первым корпоративам сижу и подробно всё изучаю... Вариант для корпоратива просто класс!!! Представляю, что будет, когда будем представлять "Коллектив по Дарвину"))) Сама всех своих на работе представила) Гороскоп в танцевальном отделении...Раньше никогда не проводила ничего подобного с гороскопом) Всё, как правило за столом. Но то, что предлагает Лена... Это ЗдоровО! Интересно! Весело! Уже накупила очки разных "сортов") Телемсост.. Родной наш телемост) Единственное, я обрезала первых трёх звезд... Ну, у нас, мне кажется, не все согут узнать их..Выборы ДМ и СН - ваащеее класс!!!! Полная ржака))) Караоке-турнир тоже отличная вещь!!! Не могу правда забыть караоке из "Козырного НГ"... С обезьянами было бы тоже интересно))) 
+ получила прекрасные бонусы!!! Блоки-просто АТАС!!! 
В общем можно говорить ещё долго-долго-долго! Но смысл останется тот же: ЛЕНОЧКА, ОГРОМНОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО за то, что помогаете нам каждый год! Вы по-настоящему талантливый человек! И перед Вашим талантом я преклоняюсь!!! Всего Вам хорошего! Исполнения всех ваших желаний! Отличных клиентов и всего-всего-всего! Творите дальше! А мы всегда с вами))))))

----------


## elen-ka20

*Вика,*ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!за такой подробный отзыв!!! За кредит доверия к моему материалу и за постоянство!!!! Я уверена,что всё пройдёт на УРА!!!! И желаю чтоб и было!!!!
с НАСТУПАЮЩИМ 2016!!! Пусть он будет лучше,счастливее, успешнее,чем год уходящий!!


*ВНИМАНИЕ!!!!!! СТАРТУЕТ АКЦИЯ !!!! ВСЕГО 4 ДНЯ !!!! НЕ УПУСТИТЕ ВОЗМОЖНОСТЬ НЕ ТОЛЬКО ОТЛИЧНО ОТРАБОТАТЬ НГ,НО И УЖЕ ОБНОВИТЬ СВОЮ ПРОГРАММУ* 




> АКЦИЯ!!!!!! АКЦИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!АКЦИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! НЕ ПРОПУСТИТЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> С 20 - 23 ДЕКАБРЯ СТОИМОСТЬ СЦЕНАРИЯ "Новый год по Дарвину" в 3 версиях (корпоратив+ для ресторана+ НГ ночи) 2500 !!!!!

----------


## dzhulietta

Елена! Вы просто талантище! Новый сценарий - и снова бомба! я просто в восторге от всех танцевальных блоков, они всегда такие зажигательные и полные юмора и задора! А анимашки  :Ok:  Продолжайте радовать нас дальше своими потрясающими работами! Удачи Вам и творческого вдохновения в новом году!  :Tender:

----------

elen-ka20 (21.12.2015)

----------


## elen-ka20

> Новый сценарий - и снова бомба!


я рада ,что понравилось...Суперски с ним отработать...



> Продолжайте радовать нас дальше своими потрясающими работами!


Буду стараться не подвести!!!!
С наступающим и пусть 2016 будет лучше,счастливее.успешнее чем год уходящий)

----------


## КалинаМАЛИНА

Добрый день,Пришла  и я уже с мини отчётом пока! а точнее с 100000000 "спасибо" за ваш труд и талант !!!! Отработала по вашему ШЕДЕВРУ(и это без преувеличения) уже 3 корпоратива.Не передать как всё отлично прошло! Как и ожидалось первые слова и ВСЕ на улыбке.А коллектив по Дарвину-они не смеялись,а выли от восторга!И уже после первого стола подходили и говорили : "как я супер ведущая, какая у меня программа".В общем я чувствовала себя ЗВЕЗДОЙ!  :Yahoo:  Дальше по нарастающей: селфи-это просто бомба,сценка- я смеялась до слёз,"артисты" мои явно были в ударе,при чём на всех трёх банкетах.И обе анимашка , и выборов ДМ и Сн, и 1.2.5.Одним словом всё что провела просто супер.В конце брали визитки,говорили кучу комплиментов .Так приятно :Tender: .И это ваша заслуга тоже. :Aga: 
Так что дай вам бог в этом году не переставать радовать нас супер новинками.И удачи и здоровья круглый год вам от души!!!! 
зы. Хочу после НГ купить классический сценарий.Так что ждите после праздников!

вопрос- а нет ли у вас случайно для игры -розыгрыша этикеточки? посмотрела на форуме в темке-не нашли.

----------


## КалинаМАЛИНА

кто ещё не брал сценарий Елены,а собирается там такое количество материала,что хватит на 1.5.банкета.А за 3500 стоооооолько  конкурсов и всего-всего - это просто бесплатно.При чём классных и тех,с которыми можно работать не только  НГ. Кому -то очень повезёт.

----------


## elen-ka20

> Пришла и я уже с мини отчётом пока! а точнее с 100000000 "спасибо" за ваш труд и талант !!!! Отработала по вашему ШЕДЕВРУ(и это без преувеличения) уже 3 корпоратива.Не передать как всё отлично прошло!


как здорово!!! спасибо что пишите,находите минутку.Как же это важно не передать!!! 



> Одним словом всё что провела просто супер.В конце брали визитки,говорили кучу комплиментов .Так приятно.И это ваша заслуга тоже.


хочу сказать что это целиком и полностью ваша заслуга.Мало иметь материал,нужно его отлично подать ,что у вас судя по всему получатся !! А я так...не много помогла!!! и рада ,что пользуетесь моими наработками. Спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ !!!!!! за это вам!



> вопрос- а нет ли у вас случайно для игры -розыгрыша этикеточки? посмотрела на форуме в темке-не нашли.


нет..точнее есть универсальная для НГ ,девочки делали кажется в прошлом году что ли.А с обезьянкой нет.Даже странно что их нет на форуме.

С наступающим! Пусть не только все остальные банкеты пройдут также на УРА! ,но пусть круглый год всегда проходит только так!
Удачи вам и всего наилучшего в 2016 году!

----------


## ирина1987

*elen-ka20*, Елена, здравствуйте. я, буквально сегодня зарегистрировалась на этом форуме. И сразу увидела вас, а точнее , ваши работы. Очень бы хотелось, заказать у вас сценарий проведения Н.Г. Горю)))) корпоративы уже через неделю))))

----------


## Tutti1974

а вот и я с отзывом!  :Tender:  Мне еще только предстоит отработать по этому великолепному сценарию в новогоднюю ночь, и это будет мой дебют нет, с таким материалом - ДЕБЮТИЩЩЩЕ!!!  Елена, спасибо-спасибо-спасибо за этот огромный труд - это великолепный материал! Конферанс тонкий, умный. интеллигентный, но с таким чувством юмора, что я главное самой как-то сохранять спокойствие (Волк и 7 козлят меня просто сразили наповал :Taunt: ) Игровые блоки варьируются, перестраиваются, переделываются практически под любой праздник, особенно с Леночкими комментариями и подсказками. Селфи - это нечто, я его приберегу для дружеских посиделок и свадьбы этот батл украсит! А музыка! А картинки! Жалею лишь о двух вещах: что по времени не удастся реализовать весь сценарий и что я буду не за столиком в качестве гостя!!! Лена, огромное спасибо!

----------


## elen-ka20

*Tutti1974*,СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ!!!!!!! за отзыв!! Я очень рада что сценарий понравился.Да..всего там много,потому как всегда даже когда работаю составляю программу с запасом,Ни когда не знаешь с какой кампанией работаешь и чтобы всегда была возможность выбрать и подстроиться под них.
Пусть все  НГ пройдут на УРА!!!,А ГЛАВНОЕ ЛЕГКО И ВЕСЕЛО!!!
 С НАСТУПАЮЩИМ! И пусть 2016 будет лучшем.чем год уходящий!!

----------


## ирина1987

Лена, спасибо вам ОГРОМНОЕ за ваш талант, ваше творчество и потрясающие идеи!!!! Про хорошего человека говорить можно очень много, но все равно, все сведется к одному слову ...ВЫ - СУПЕР!!!!! (в этот момент должны греметь фанфары) Вы действительно достойны самых больших похвал и самых бурных аплодисментов!!!! Хочется пожелать вам неиссякаемой энергии , благодарных клиентов и конечно же, отличного настроения)))) Будьте счастливы!!!! УРА!!!!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

*ирина1987*, Ирочка,спасибо вам БОЛЬШОЕ за такие слова в мой  адрес и за оценку моей работы!!Я рада что мой стиль вам близок и  пришёлся по вкусу.
И вам всего самого лучшего,что есть и пусть все ваши мечты сбываются круглый год!!! 
С наступающим!!! Счастья,удачи и благополучия в 2016 году!

----------


## Анютка835

Лена, Леночка, пишу просто с низким поклоном и слезами благодарности на глазах! Начну с того, что получив сценарий Лены, я взяла оттуда не  много. (Ну я ж самая умная!) Вчера отвела корп. Не большой, 25 чел. Вроде все хорошо прошло, людям понравилось, благодарили, но я видела в их  глазах, что они ожидали другого. И поняла, что моя программа -это не для корпоративов, для свадеб - да, для юбилеев-тоже. Но не корпоративы!!! Людям тут нужно совсем другое, никакой лирики, тостов за семью, а нужны зажигательные и несложные конкурсы и танцы. Вчера приехав с корп. решила полностью довериться профессионалу с более чем 20-летним стажем -Лене, и на сегодняшний ресторан в 100 чел. взяла сценарий Лены ПОЛНОСТЬЮ! Вот это то, что нужно!!! Спасибо, Леночка за опыт, который вы передаете нам, молодым и неопытным! ))) Шла по сценарию, даже во время почти везде уложилась! Итог- все в восторге!!! Я в восторге, хозяин кафе благодарил! Леночка, Вы-супер!!!!!!!! Прошу прощения за количество буковок)))) меньше не могу, ибо эмоции! С наступающим! Всех благ и благодарных, щедрых клиентов!!!))))))

----------


## Анютка835

К написанному выше сообщению: сразу взяла из сценария немного, не потому что не понравился или не оценила материал Лены!  А потому что обычно веду по уже неоднократно обкатанной программе, в составе которой есть и замечательные блоки других наших Мастеров. А вот оказалось, что оно все для свадеб и юбилеев, которые обычно и веду. Что сказать - малый опыт корпоративов...

----------


## elen-ka20

Анечка,благодарю за такой отзыв! Несказанно рада ,что смогла помочь вам отработать банкеты. Сложности конечно эе возникают иногда и у всех, но главное ВОТ ТАКОЙ РЕЗУЛЬТАТ:



> Итог- все в восторге!!! Я в восторге, хозяин кафе благодарил!





> обычно веду по уже неоднократно обкатанной программе


сама такая,Но НГ веду всегда по новому от и до .а причина проста: практически из года в год одни и те же кампании.И приходится усложнять себе жизнь!!!

С наступающим!!! Пусть круглый год все пребывают в восторге от вашей работы!!! Здоровья вам,счастья и благополучия!!!! И пусть Новый 2016 будет как минимум не хуже ,чем год уходящий!!

----------


## ОльгаМашина

нучто же, позвольте и мне оставить отзыв. ои корпоративы окончены на этот год. Были весьма серьезные и значимые  люди нашего города и области... МЧС, судьи, рыбаки... скажу, что не брала сценарий полностью, т.к. по времени бы все равно не уложились. но сценарий от Елены получила настолько полный, что хватило на то, чтобы сделать четыре разных сценария на разных гостей. Блоки про гадания и гороскоп шли на ура! хоть и взрослые люди, а настолько верили и так радовались "очкам". Я сделала бутафорские на палочке, оставляла гостям, все делали смешные фото.
блок Бразилия был короночкой! у меня есть уже одна "Бразилия" от Елены - улетная свадьба была. и тут еще и танец. тоже отлично зашел. ну и конечно то, зачем я круглогодично обращаюсь к Елене - тосты и красивые подводки. Вот в этом то Елена настоящий мастер. я так не скажу. гости были охочие до тостов и их в сценарии более, чем достаточно на любой случай на любое время! Жаль, не удалось использовать селфи блок. так хотелось, но как то не сложилось по времени. но на первом же свадебном заказе обязательно сделаю! 
Спасибо больше вам, Елена, за талант и помощь. с вами мы растем и растет наше благосостояние :) с насттупающим вас новым годом! хороших заказчиков и много сил и энергии!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

Олечка,поздравляю тебя с успешным завершением как мы говорим,"Новогоднего чёса 2015". Я несказанно рада,что сценарий не пылился,а хоть и частично,но был в работе.И судя по всему не подвёл. Что может быть лучше!!!! СПАСИБО тебе за то,что работаешь с моими наработками!!!!
Сама отработала все НГ по сценарию от и до.Довольна более чем.Прошло лучше ,чем ожидалось.Кампании по большей части "старые",так что и приходится каждый го себя озадачивать!



> я круглогодично обращаюсь к Елене - тосты и красивые подводки. Вот в этом то Елена настоящий мастер.


Олечка,спасибо и низкий поклон за такие слова!!!! И за постоянство!!!!



> Жаль, не удалось использовать селфи блок. так хотелось, но как то не сложилось по времени. но на первом же свадебном заказе обязательно сделаю!


нереально крутой момент.Обкатывала его больше чем пол года. На Каждой свадьбе просто на УРА!Так что смело бери в работу.Не пожалеешь.Если не селфи,так фотоальбом.Одинаковый эффект ВАУ!



> Я сделала бутафорские на палочке, оставляла гостям, все делали смешные фото.


СУПЕР идея!!! надо и правда так сделать...И приз сразу, и суть не теряется

Олечка, наступающим!!! Здоровья,счастья,удачи,Пусть 2016 будет лучше уходящего!!!! Всех тебе благ и ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!что находишь минутку отписаться!!!  Каждое слово-бесценно!!!!

----------


## olehka

Добрый вечер!Поздравляю всех с Новым Годом! и конечно, хочу оставить отзыв, у меня в этом году был аншлаг,корпоративы всю неделю и нг ночь, разные компаний в зале, разные статусы , благодаря Елене мне удалось пройти  этот марафон, гадания на очках, ни разу прокола, весело, люди энергично танцевали, супер, хотя не было проектора, и были сложностью с форматом для воспроизведения на телевизоре, я всё-таки это сделала ,и выборы дм и снегурочки просто бомба! смех стоял...особенно снегурочки...телемост...класс!! нашлось чем удивить каждую компанию!! сами понимаете, когда люди разных статусов собираются, одним шансон, вторым классику... и тд , Благодаря Елене мне удалось всем подарить праздник! Отдельно хочу поблагодарить за репризы!!!немного переделала для себя и получились блоки за мужчин, женщин, размышления о счастье...Спасибо Леночка !!!Творческих полётов Вам!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день!!! И вас с наступившим!!! Пусть круглый год все праздники проходят отлично!!! Здоровья и достатка,удачи .мира и добра!!!
Спасибо огромное за отзыв!!!! ЗДОРОВО!!!! Очень рада,что прошло всё гладко.Пусть так проходят все праздники ВСЕГДА!!!

----------


## Elisabir

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане и Леночка!!!! Ну вот теперь и я спешу выразить благодарность Лене за ее сценарий, и корпоативы и сама Новогодняя ночь прошли на ура!!!! использовать правда все не получилось, но не мало и удалось, тоже сценарий переделывала под себя.. а Новогодняя ночь вообще вся сплошной экспромт, но твои блоки игровые были просто чудо!!!! спасибо Лен огромное за твой труд, и за разъяснение всего того что было не понятно!!!!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день) Большое спасибо за отзыв! Рада,что ещё одна "планка" преодолена  и на самое главное что на УРА!!!Остаётся пожелать чтобы так было весь 2016 как минимум.
И тебе спасибо,что среди множества предложений выбрала именно моё и не пожалела!

----------


## Elisabir

Лен сейчас буду в очередной раз или тут или в контакте стучаться к тебе со своим очередным HELP)))))))) еще раз спасибо за замечательный НГ сценарий....)

----------


## elen-ka20

> Лен сейчас буду в очередной раз или тут или в контакте стучаться к тебе со своим очередным HELP


ответила ...Буудут ещё вопросы- пиши.



> еще раз спасибо за замечательный НГ сценарий....)


спасибо тебе за выбор ,за отзыв и за работу с моим материалом!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## иришка450045

Елена!!!!!!! Оооогромное вам спасибо за новогодний сценарий. Вы очень мне помогли. Сценарий просто великолепный ! Проходит всё легко и смешно. И всё понятно и доступно. :011:  :040:  :016:

----------


## elen-ka20

Ирочка,спасибо вам за ваши слова!!! Рада что смогла быть полезной и мои идеи пригодились в работе.Отличных вам праздников круглый год.

----------

иришка450045 (08.01.2016)

----------


## andafisa

А у вас новогодняя распродажа на сценарий намечается?  Можно ответ в личку продублировать

----------


## TDS

Лена, хочу еще раз поблагодарить Вас за Ваш сценарий. Использовал не все из Вашего замечательного сценария!Но то, что использовал проходило на УРА во время НГ корпоративов. В небольших компаниях отлично прошли Интервью со звездами и Кричалка - реп "Мы отмечаем" и "Коллектив по Дарвину" Танец "По - по - по" - отличная штука, а также флешмоб кто от какой обезьяны произошел!Все это проходило очень и очень хорошо. Люди даже после этих активностей уже танцую под другую музыку воспроизводили движения из этих танцев! Когда проводил "Очки - гадания" гости радовались, как дети предсказаниям и конечно же зажигали в танце. А вот селфи и выборы ДМ и Снегурочки по тем или иным причинам провести не удалось. Но очень хочется это дело попробовать на свадьбе!))) Только для выборов ДМ надо какую - то подводку придумать, чтобы вязались Деды Морозы со Снегурками и свадьба!))) Еще раз огромное Вам спасибо!)))

----------


## elen-ka20

Спасибо БОЛЬШОЕ за отзыв! Жля меня важно знать,что не повдёл материал.



> А вот селфи и выборы ДМ и Снегурочки по тем или иным причинам провести не удалось.


без селфи ни одна свадьба у меня не проходит.А ДМ - по сути универсален,так что его можно делать на все НГ  не зависимо от символа года.
Касаемо как переделать,варианты 2 : убрать ДМ ,а вот "Снегурочек",точнее их нарезку , можно смело  оставить .....либо начать перед ДМ "папа может..." и дальше развить тему,что папа ради детей,мужчина ради женщин (или любви) может даже летом устроить Новый год.

----------


## TDS

Классно!Спасибо, Елена!))

----------


## REZEDA

Для каждого мастера своего дела очень важна обратная связь, поэтому сразу прошу прощения у дорогой Елены, что оставляю свой отзыв о новогодней программе "Новый год по Дарвину" с большим опозданием. Елена, огромное СПАСИБО за Ваш труд, за Ваш талант и умением делиться с людьми)) Мало того, что я получила великолепный сценарий к НГ,в котором продумано все до мелочей, великолепные тосты, подводки, интересные игры, неожиданные розыгрыши, муз. сопровождение я к тому же получила два подарка от Елены, один из которых к моему Дню Рождения, чему я была приятно удивлена! НГ сценарий  мне пригодился не только на НГ, отдельные моменты успешно использую на свадьбах и юбилеях)) Елена, дай вам Бог неиссякаемого творчетсва и оптимизма, удовлетворения от работы и замечательных клиентов, здоровья и всех благ Вам и Вашим близким!!!!

Да, еще отдельное спасибо за розыгрыш с шампанским - это такая фишка, теперь ни один  банкет без него не провожу, сценка "Утро начальника" - провела, правда, один раз, но зато КАК ПРОШЛО - зал гремел от хохота и за конкурс-сэлфи)) Конкурсы с проектором - оценила пока только я)), т.к. проектора пока нет, о чем я очень сожалею, потому что ЭТО должны видеть ВСЕ))

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день ))) Большое спасибо за понимание и за такой подробный отзыв!!Нет большей награды чем знать что то,что елаешь нравится и работает не только у тебя.Дай Бог чтобы все праздники круглый год шли одинаково ровно и на УРА!!!




> отдельные моменты успешно использую на свадьбах и юбилеях))


Вот и я так.Много чего поставила  на "универсальные рельсы".




> т .к. проектора пока нет, о чем я очень сожалею, потому что ЭТО должны видеть ВСЕ


очень облегчает и невероятно украшает нашу программу.Так что желаю в этом году чтоб всё прикупилось!!!

----------


## аньта

> Для каждого мастера своего дела очень важна обратная связь, поэтому сразу прошу прощения у дорогой Елены, что оставляю свой отзыв о новогодней программе "Новый год по Дарвину" с большим опозданием.


 и я присоединяюсь!!!! С этим праздниками ни как не могу добраться до компа.
Леночка,вам нижайший мой поклон и от меня, и от моих всех гостей.Полный восторг от всего,что я провела.Правда успела  не всё,так как ну очень много вариантов было в сценарии .Отдельное спасибо за то,что сценарий написан в вариантах: нет проектора- работаю без проблем и не надо ни чего искать чем заменить.Есть проектор- опять же работаю .В  одном ресторане была возможность провести конкурсы с проектором . ДМ и СН -до сих пор вспоминаю и смеюсь.. Это нечто .Селфи -  делала как фотоальбом (спасибо за подсказку ). А коллектив по Дарвину  жаль не получится сделать в следующем году. Таааак все  смеялись.
Спасибо за конферанс. С первых слов уже в кармане нужное настроение.И за "хоровод" и анимашку. И так далее .Всё что провела -спасибо :Ok: .
Спасибо .Здоровья вам и вдохновения!! 
и я уже жду сценарий на 2017 год!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

Аня,спасибо за отзыв! БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Tender: Они всегда своевременны! 
Рада что не подвела и в этом году и конечно же буду рада вас "видеть " в любое время!!! Отличных вам праздников и чтобы все проходили ярко,эмоционально и ВСЕГДА отлично!!!!

----------


## наташа гергалова

Честно сказать, переживала, что я одна такая  :Blush2: , которая не сказала слова благодарности за предоставленный труд.... Почитав предыдущие отзывы, отпустило))))  Лена, спасибо огромное за сценарий! У меня было всего 2 корпоратива: на первом удалось почти все, на втором - половина. Очень хорошо прошла анимашка "Попопо" ( я правда поменяла подводку к ней) и она уже пошла гулять по городу. Знаю, что гости, выучив ее со мной, пытались танцевать ее на других корпоративах)))))) Гадание по очкам, караоке, розыгрыш - это что-то! На втором корпоративе народ просто вошел в раж, чтобы понять в чем суть))) Спасибо огромное еще раз! Желаю в новом году полета мысли, творческого горения и успеха!!! Ну, а уж мы, будем воплощать ваши идеи в жизнь!! С новым годом!!

----------

elen-ka20 (14.01.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

*Наташа,*ОГРОМНОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО,что  нашли минутку отписаться.Ценное,точнее БЕСценно каждое написанное слово для меня.И я очень рада ,что мой материал не сплоховал,не подвёл,а помог в работе))) Здорово!!!
Вас со всеми теперь уже наступившими праздниками .Здоровья и благополучия ! и пусть круглый год народ гуляет на ваших праздниках супер весело и работает пусть легко.Ну и пусть работы будет море!!

----------

